
Stephen Hawking AMA on Reddit (2 Years Ago) - shahocean
https://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/3nyn5i/science_ama_series_stephen_hawking_ama_answers/?st=jerto84h&sh=5c4ef159
======
newscracker
Many top voted questions seem to be on AI, and his answers are relevant and to
the point. I skimmed through them, but this is going to take a long time to
catch up with (I doubt if I'd ever catch up completely with this AMA).

My wish would be that somebody captures (if not already done), the main points
from this AMA and have them available to scientists, researchers,
technologists and business people in different fields as a kind of a guiding
light for the future, near and distant.

